# Aquario neo diffuser



## Craig Matthews (27 Feb 2019)

I just want to out it out there that the acrylic aquario neo diffuser from aquarium gardens is a great bit of kit, mist is so fine almost like an atomiser but without the need for higher pressure if your regulator is fixed and of course alot more durable than glass.
https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquario-neo-co2-diffusor---large-2316-p.asp


----------



## RisingSun (27 Feb 2019)

Was thinking about getting one of these.  I heard somewhere that these last longer between cleanings compared to other in tank diffusers?  I'm a little skeptical that's true.


----------



## Craig Matthews (28 Feb 2019)

Well I've been having nightmares for months since I set up my pressurised co2 system with diffusers, I tried glass ceramic off eBay and JBL they was all naff couldn't get the drop checker green only at the end of my photoperiod I was using stupid bubble rates. Got this Tuesday and Im on 1bps on my 125ltr bubbles everywhere. I haven't had it long enough to comment on cleaning intervals but yes I have read that a couple of times and the fact it's acrylic don't need surgeons hands to clean it.


----------



## Craig Matthews (18 Mar 2019)

I've ha


RisingSun said:


> Was thinking about getting one of these.  I heard somewhere that these last longer between cleanings compared to other in tank diffusers?  I'm a little skeptical that's true.


I've had the diffuser for a month now and no sighns of algae or blockage, hope this helps


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Mar 2019)

I've had one in my yank for 3 months cleaned it once and didn't really need it just felt it should be done no dirt build up even when I went through the diotoms stage great diffuser although I have just order the flux from co2 art for my next tank so Il be able to compare later


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Mar 2019)

Best bang for the buck for diffusers I think!


----------



## Tankless (17 Jan 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I've had one in my yank for 3 months cleaned it once and didn't really need it just felt it should be done no dirt build up even when I went through the diotoms stage great diffuser although I have just order the flux from co2 art for my next tank so Il be able to compare later



Apologies for reviving an old thread. Did you compare the two diffusers? If so which of the two did you prefer?


----------



## Siege (17 Jan 2020)

AquaRio /Twinstar diffuser is really good and likes nice.

Flux is marginally better but ugly. The large one is Very good for a massive tank or sump.

id opt for for the AquaRio now rebranded as Twinstar one in a tank 200L or under personally


----------

